# Smokey Grilled Pork Chops with Kale, Prune, and Almonds



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 1, 2015)

The fix-ins for the Marinade



In the ziplock bag to marinate in the fridge. for 7 hours.







Had a potato backing for an hour @400*



Pork Chops on the Grill Grates @ 425*



These could be great.







Served with baked potato with butter and green onions and Jackie's Kale, Date, and Almond salad. Jackie said you are making this again!

Recipe:Smoky Grilled Pork Chops Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 1, 2015)

The correct recipe is Dijon Grilled Pork Chops Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Ross


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2015)

Lookin Good Ross!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

